# How do you do it?????



## Upforadventure (Sep 6, 2019)

Due to the rather rotten lemons life has thrown at me I am trying to make lemonade and have made the decision that at this point in my life I want to become a full time Motorhomer. However, the lemonade is not going well. Having done a lot of research in order to be prepared (ex Girl guide - along time ago!!!) one of the first things I looked into was whether this was legal to do in this country and the answer was yes - even with 'no fixed abode' - it is completely legal just to have an address for correspondence (Comfort even state this on thier blog ref full time living!!!!!!!!) But, it would seem that insurance companies have more governance over this than the law. I came across Comfort quite early on in my 'research'. Having seen a lovely motorhome that suits both my needs for this purpose and budget I contacted them - but the computer said NO, NO, NO, NO!! No, the MH is too old; No, it's not expensive enough!; No we don't insure fulltiming in an American RV (it's not a huge one - 9ms and UK registered); - and No, we don't insure no fixed abode!!!!!! So turning to other companies (but haven't exhausted them all yet) - it seems it is also a resounding NO to not having a 'permanent bricks and mortar' where the MH will be 'mainly' 'parked' and NO to 'full timing' - as in living in it, and NO to no fixed abode. Also as part of my research, I have come across websites such as this and many youtubes videos on motorhoming and living in a motorhome(caravan/campervan) 'full time', leaving the rat race etc etc. It is obvioulsy not uncommon. So my question is - HOW???? How on earth do you get insurance to be able to do this. HOW??? - How can insurance companies have the power to basically null and void UK law? HOW??? How can I do this?? This is what I want to do, I do not want to pay rent to into someone else's pocket for the next two years when that money could 'buy' my own 'home', I do not want to pay extortionate utility bills and CT for the next two years, I do not wish to stagnet in this 'house' that is not my home doing nothing for the next two years except eeking out my money to last on rent and bills not able to afford to do much else as well, I do not wish/nor could retain a bricks and mortar address, and I am quite happy not to vote. I wish to live in a motorhome for the next couple of years and tour this beautiful country. All of which is perfectly legal in the UK. Yet I cannot get insurance to allow me to do so! One reason - and one of many - to do this for a few years is to rid myself of the corruptness, control, confinement and compliance one is trapped and tricked into when living in bricks and mortar, yet this is what is stopping me. Doing this will bring me a lot of joy and happiness and 'freedom' for many reasons yet that choice is being severely hindered at almost the first hurdle which is, quite frankly, incredulous, annoying and frustrating. So, to those of you who have been there, done that - how did you do it?? How do you do it??? How can you be a fulltimer which is perfectly legal if insurance companies won't insure you??????  Your advice and help would be extremely appreciated as I don't quite know what to do next to resolve this. 

Many TIA
Ufaa


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi,:welcome:

I don't live in my van, but over the years i've read a lot about it. The answer seems to be to use the address of a relative or friend. I have even heard that some people pay a small fee to use an address provider, also used by folk who full-time on the canals. I can't think what they are called, but if it comes to me I will let you know. Good luck.
There are also a few full timers on here who may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Private (Sep 6, 2019)

*Plausible Deniability*

I've never full timed so I can't give you the experienced advice you need. 
I would however recommend using 'plausible deniability' to allow you to get the cover you need. To the working man 'plausible deniability' is called lying but as you go up the ladder it is an acceptable get out clause should you need it. 
Very few insurance policies are truly valid within every clause; we all just have different acceptable or moral risks we are prepared to take. 

I suggest asking a friend or relative to allow you to use their address for your driving licence then get a policy that allows you the maximum time to be away from that address, returning before the time expires. 

I understand your frustration with our pseudo laws and commercial citizen control but I can assure you they will only get worse as technology allows them access to more data to control us. 
Without an address you will struggle to get a good credit history (the currently hard pushed good citizen reward scheme) which will then mean no mortgage.  

Good luck.


----------



## harrow (Sep 6, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> Hi,:welcome:
> 
> I don't live in my van, but over the years i've read a lot about it. The answer seems to be to use the address of a relative or friend. I have even heard that some people pay a small fee to use an address provider, also used by folk who full-time on the canals. I can't think what they are called, but if it comes to me I will let you know. Good luck.
> There are also a few full timers on here who may be able to point you in the right direction.



Mail Forwarding Mail Scanning Redirection Free UK Street Address
Mail services for all including post for canal boat owners, expats, motorhomes, caravans et al with mail sent to UK and worldwide. Unique pay as you go service.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 6, 2019)

Full time 4+ years. Our registered address is my parents.  We are also on the electoral roll there. For some insurers this makes a huge difference. They like you to have a home address so that if the van is off the road, you have somewhere to stay and they don’t have to pay for your accommodation. Over the years we have been quoted a huge variety of policy prices.   From £700-£1800! The current policy gives us 270 days in Europe but talking to them today they have now changed that to 360 so that is obviously travelling all the time in your van. We never lie on policies… It just ain’t worth the risk. 
Get an address, register with the electoral roll and SHOP AROUND.


----------



## silverweed (Sep 7, 2019)

Remember insurance companies are doing nothing to UK law. They are selling a product I’m afraid and as such are allowed to sell what they want not necessarily what you want. What you have is the right to buy it or not as you see fit. Irritating I agree but there it is


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2019)

*As well as insurance*

You need a reliable uk address for
Licence and v5c
Then there is the bank credit cards and other.
We have kept the same doctor by using a friends address (for only the doctor )
Other considarations.
What if 
you are ill.
Hospital
Mot failure etc.

What to do in midwinter with long dark  cold nights.
It can all work but planning is needed.
Yes you will save expense on utilities and other housing costs but as others have posted insurance will be more.
You also will need a reliable way to use the internet


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2019)

We full timed for 5 years, in a 6 metre van.
If your a solo traveller.. 9 metres is too big, cumbersome and expensive to run
 Parking is difficult and you dare not go down country lanes.
Insurance...
Try Safeguard.
Good luck


----------



## carol (Sep 7, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> We full timed for 5 years, in a 6 metre van.
> If your a solo traveller.. 9 metres is too big, cumbersome and expensive to run
> Parking is difficult and you dare not go down country lanes.
> Insurance...
> ...



Well you learn something every day! Didn’t know you’d fulltimed for 5 years! Hope you’re both well. I’ll be along your way soon ...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi ya,
I’m sure you have already but it might be worth sifting through the first few pages at least of another thread in this section of the Forum called
‘Pros & Cons of Full timing’
If you’re board you might even make it to the end, lol lol.
I think there’s a lot of information some of which might cover insurance.

I’m a Full timer & go through our own AIB insurance for my cover that allows ‘Year Around use’
Cough cough,,,,!.
Good luck & let us all know how you get on &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Upforadventure (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you Clunegapyears. Things are not as easy as they could be - lots of little complications. Address yes but cannot do electoral register as it would affect the single occupant. As you are literally doing fulltiming now, would it be possible in some way to contact you and have a chat - i can give you my email/phone number - whatever.  I am spending hours and hours on the computer - and phone, trundling through insurance companies, searching and writing on forums like this. Going to see MH which really suits my needs and fab for the price but given my circumstances which are too labourious to type I'm really doubting whether to get it yet but don't want to lose it. Difficult at the mo.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2019)

carol said:


> Well you learn something every day! Didn’t know you’d fulltimed for 5 years! Hope you’re both well. I’ll be along your way soon ...



Sure did, Carol.... Then we fell in love with the Hovel. 
Give us a nudge, if  you're around Santa Cat.


----------



## hotrats (Sep 7, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> Hi,:welcome:
> 
> I don't live in my van, but over the years i've read a lot about it. The answer seems to be to use the address of a relative or friend. I have even heard that some people pay a small fee to use an address provider, also used by folk who full-time on the canals. I can't think what they are called, but if it comes to me I will let you know. Good luck.
> There are also a few full timers on here who may be able to point you in the right direction.



I think it`s called,   Vanpost.


----------



## Upforadventure (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you all. Yes aware of address - that's part of the problem. I have my address right now but will have to change that when I actually leave and change to another for the insurance, post, for driving licence, for TV - half way through an insured year???? If I give the 'other' address now for inusrance - that's not where the vehicle will be - that's not where I live at present and not the address on my driving licence!  I also think I'm being too honest for my own good!!! 

Pauljenny - won't be on my own hence why this MH we've found is perfect for two of us and furry feet in it full time for what we are wanting to do. I know there are lot out there for sale - but this one just hit the mark but again with my particular circumstances and - commitments for a while - it may not be actually practical to get now. Trust me if I could I would get it now and just up and go but reality is that can't happen so I have to factor in stuff between now and ?4-6 months time, but what do I do if I do buy it now - where do I keep it, insurance 'honesty', dont want some people to know yet blah blah - but as said trying to do as much research and preparation to be ready to go as soon as possible. would love to talk if that's at all possible. Typing takes so long.

A question ref TV licence and address which is puzzling me. If you are using someone else's address how can you have two tv licences for the same property? Do they not query this???? And - the tv is not at that address. It's in a moving 'vehicle' so how is it actually covered by a licence?

I've will have lots more questions - one defo about satelite TV, but I need to get the insurance dilema sorted first. 

It's also bizarre that someone posted about getting insurance for Europe trip for 365 days - a whole year but I'm struggling to get 'full time' for my own country - especially with Brexit looming. Where do they say they are going to 'store' the MH overnight 'most of the time' - won't be at the 'home' premises cos they'll be in Europe for a year. You can't use your property address if you are renting it out as it is not 'your residence'. So do people leave their properties empty for a year??? And why can you get insurance for being in a motor home for a year for Europe and not for UK????? Maybe that's the route I should go down get Europe insurance and just stay in the UK. Anyhow off to spend more hours trolling insurance companies. Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Ufaa


----------



## Upforadventure (Sep 7, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> I’m a Full timer & go through our own AIB insurance for my cover that allows ‘Year Around use’
> Cough cough,,,,!.
> Good luck & let us all know how you get on ��



Thanks NZ - will look at the thread. Am looking at threads on lots of sites and trying to do inusrance - all takes hours and hours sat on the laptop or on the phone - and getting nowhere fast.

Ref all year round - that's the problem - I said 'fulltiming' - living in MH - being 'honest' to both Comfort and Caravan and Motorhome Club insurance and they their immediate response was NO! - don't insure this (Comfort was no to living full time in an American RV!!!!! Wtf???????) C & MC said don't insure anyone living in any motorhome fulltime with a 'correspondence' address - which absolutely gobsmacked me as they more than anyone must know people do this! Which as I said is completely legal to do in this country - but you need to be insured! AIB I have read is underwritten by Aviva - who underwrites/partners Comfort - so you can appreciate having 'read' that Comfort are the main/only FT insurers (plus the MH I like is too old and too cheap!!!) that I felt I was hitting a brick wall. But lots of people have MHs less than £25000 - but they have a permanent adresss. Gawd - give me strength!!!! :mad1: I'll just have to keep going.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 7, 2019)

It looks as though AIB have lots of underwriting partners, not just Aviva. They're full members on here too, so why not give them a call to see if they'd be willing to offer some advice?
Motorhome Insurance from AIB | Call for Quotes from AIB Insurance

I realise I don't know you or your circumstances but it honestly sounds as though you'd benefit from taking some time to get a few things in place before buying a van. Keep asking questions and reading on here for research - the info is all there somewhere - and work out what you're going to need from your van. For instance, if you're planning on wild camping most of the time, will you need to have solar panels on the roof to keep the leisure batteries topped up?... generators aren't necessarily the best plan for wilding as the noise will attract unwanted attention. More than one leisure battery would be pretty essential I would think, especially as you've mentioned watching tv. The tv will need run on 12v too, unless you've got electric hook up on a campsite. You'll need an address to even register the van in your name, so a postal address could be the first thing to sort out, for all the paperwork. There are plenty of vans out there and once you've got all the background stuff in place, you'll find the right one for you. Knowledge is key  Keep researching and good luck!


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 7, 2019)

A few weeks ago someone on here with a campsite were looking for a couple to become wardens for their site, perhaps that would be suitable, can't remember who it was but I'm sure somebody will know.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 7, 2019)

It was on Motorhomer... WANTED - Fancy Being a Campsite Warden??????? | Motorhomer


----------



## Upforadventure (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you both.

Mini - Yes doing lots and lots of researh and sorting and planning. Didn't think buying one would be a problem till this nonsense with the insurance cropped up and then was genuinely perplexed as to how fulltimers got round it all. Thought - from what lots of people have said that would I get Comfort insurance with no problem. How wrong could I be. However, I'm working on it. Fingers crossed.

Ufa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 8, 2019)

Happy to chat. But I can’t send you my tel number as can only pm members ... don’t want to put my number on an open forum. Just spending 2 weeks in N Devon in our house sorting stuff for a big trip whilst work being done on the van. That is also a consideration... where will you stay when the van has to go in for repair? 
Our current insurer in the Caravan and Motorhome Club as they were one of the few that would insure a van of our value (new at the time) and give a green card for the countries we were visiting. They used to do 9 months in Europe but I think you can do 365 days with them. Again we are members of that club. Devitts is the broker and may be worth contacting.


----------



## harrow (Sep 8, 2019)

I know banks have got wise to mail box address and are refusing them for new applications.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 8, 2019)

*Suggest the OP*

Becomes a full member.

As others haave posted

There are some with direct experience and real knowledge of
a) The vehicle issues
b) Lifestyle solutions
c) and more

I am happy to provide more info
But like others will not do so on an open forum

The help you get will "pay for the subscription" x many

We as 2 people use a 6.5 metre vehicle for a full 6 months in the summer (since) 2014
It is big enough being "full width" there are issues with parking an narrow roads but it is small enough and under 3500kg
We have the vehicle in secure  storage in the winter !


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 8, 2019)

*Electoral Roll*

Check this
Home | Your Vote Matters


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 8, 2019)

I totally agree that the OP should consider becoming a full member, it’s bound to pay off very quickly for them in one way or another.

I’m not entirely sure,
But I ‘Think’ that a free member can PM other members that will afford some privacy !.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2019)

Just a thought about this big RV you fancy.
Have you checked that your driving licence allows you to drive it ?


----------



## Caz (Sep 8, 2019)

Upforadventure said:


> Thank you Clunegapyears. Things are not as easy as they could be - lots of little complications. Address yes but cannot do electoral register as it would affect the single occupant. As you are literally doing fulltiming now, would it be possible in some way to contact you and have a chat - i can give you my email/phone number - whatever.  I am spending hours and hours on the computer - and phone, trundling through insurance companies, searching and writing on forums like this. Going to see MH which really suits my needs and fab for the price but given my circumstances which are too labourious to type I'm really doubting whether to get it yet but don't want to lose it. Difficult at the mo.



The single occupancy reduction on Council Tax is only 25%. Could you afford to cover that for the occupant - that way you could get round a lot of the difficulties, you would be on the electoral roll and could use the address for banks, insurance, and all the other red tape stuff that goes with modern life.


----------



## martinmartin (Sep 9, 2019)

It's obvious by the advice given how to fulltime with insurance leagalishly cough cough,but l wonder how the Travellers who are enshrined in law manage to get away with it.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 9, 2019)

*Travellers*

There are many variations.

It would seem to me that there are some who...
1 Flout the law
2 pay no tax/NI
3 are not insured
4 simply do what they want.
I suspect Fairground travellers are fairly legit..
But I do not know.
Maybe "Channa" knows.u 

The OP is trying to travel within the law/system but without paying exhorbitant insurance.
I say good luck with getting it sorted.


----------



## martinmartin (Sep 9, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> There are many variations.
> 
> It would seem to me that there are some who...
> 1 Flout the law
> ...



The Travellers not fairground folk simply get away with it within the system, perhaps upforadventure should try this approach and let sleeping dogs ly.


----------



## RogerV (Sep 23, 2019)

I use a relative as a point of contact, I'm on the electoral roll at that address and use it for everything. 

When I asked an insurance broker about full time insurance the conversation went something like this...

Broker: Where is the vehicle parked overnight on or off the road?
Me: Wherever I happen to be.
Broker: OK, but what about when you're at the address?
Me: On the road.

The only time I'm at the address is for a couple of hours during the day collecting parcels, using the shower, doing laundry etc and the vehicle is on the road (the drive isn't wide or long enough to accommodate my motor plus it's already occupied).

The point is, brokers have a standard set of questions. Don't think about it, just give an honest simple answer.


----------



## Herbenny (Sep 25, 2019)

We are going down this road soon .... house is on the market as we speak !! 
I'm struggling to even get a relatives address as I don't want to get them involved and affecting them in anyway. My mum is a council tenant so was worried it might have an impact on her, my brother is in rental accommodation. 
Thanks for an informative thread but I can't seem to get a head start


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 25, 2019)

Check out mail forwarding companies such as 
Boatmail
Or get a Postal address Facility that often listed in the back pages of
The Lady
Or
Exchange & Mar


----------



## RogerV (Sep 25, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> We are going down this road soon .... house is on the market as we speak !!
> I'm struggling to even get a relatives address as I don't want to get them involved and affecting them in anyway. My mum is a council tenant so was worried it might have an impact on her, my brother is in rental accommodation.
> Thanks for an informative thread but I can't seem to get a head start


Make it plain to all concerned that you're not resident at the address concerned, it is merely a point of contact (as required by DVLA etc).

The person I use is both in "council" accommodation and on sickness benefits and no one has yet raised my registering there as an issue.


----------



## Herbenny (Sep 25, 2019)

RogerV said:


> Make it plain to all concerned that you're not resident at the address concerned, it is merely a point of contact (as required by DVLA etc).
> 
> The person I use is both in "council" accommodation and on sickness benefits and no one has yet raised my registering there as an issue.



Thank you very much Roger ... really ?? Does that go for any insurances and doctors etc ? 
If that is the case i would probably like to use my mums address if she was willing .....


----------



## RogerV (Sep 25, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> Thank you very much Roger ... really ?? Does that go for any insurances and doctors etc ?
> If that is the case i would probably like to use my mums address if she was willing .....


Yes, doctors, insurance, electoral register, state and other pensions, everything. No fuss, no bother. If anyone asks your mum, advise her to tell them that you don't live there she merely receives mail for you.

Since transferring my address to my present, I've never spent a night in the place. I only visit during the day and (normally) leave during daylight.


----------



## Herbenny (Sep 25, 2019)

So I can just use c/o ? 
I wished I had known it was that simple ... I have spent days looking on line with such conflicting information. 
I asked a friend and they came back to me with helpful information which is good . So it's good to get some positive feedback. 
Not sure why I feel I'm doing something incredibly wrong 
Probably because we have been so programmed to live so called 'normal' lives


----------



## RogerV (Sep 25, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> Probably because we have been so programmed to live so called 'normal' lives


That, for a lot of people, is the biggest problem. There are certain requirements by government etc that we need to comply with to make life easier (driving licence, pensions etc). But how those requirements are complied with isn't specified. A lot of people put their own interpretation on what is required insgtead of keeping it simple.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 25, 2019)

lots of advice and guidance on this 








						Get Advice - Friends, Families and Travellers
					

Advice and information on work, your health and wellbeing, your rights and more. For the Gypsy, Traveller and Roma community.




					www.gypsy-traveller.org
				



think it can answer most questions asked on most forums.


----------



## Herbenny (Sep 25, 2019)

vwalan said:


> lots of advice and guidance on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a really good informative site


----------



## Fidel (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi, new here. Just about got my self build on the road. When looking for insurance, I went with Adrian Flux. Was asked if we were going to live full time on Gloria. They might be worth a look. I know on some FB groups, that's who they suggest for insurance for full time


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 26, 2019)

Good Morning Fidel,
Hope you & Gloria have a BRILLIANT time & won’t need to test your insurance cover at all.
 Enjoy


----------



## guerdeval (Sep 26, 2019)

Getting back to your original dilemma,  why don't you try again but this time choosing a European vehicle to put to the insurers?, I'm not against American RV's but if you plan to 'tour the Country it  would not be my first choice for so many reasons  so maybe the insurers feel it's a risk too far.


----------



## QFour (Sep 26, 2019)

As above American RVs are great but big. You may also run into problems with parts not the sort of thing you need if you are living in it permanently. You also need to be into DIY as trying to get things fixed can take months even with a Uk built MH


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 27, 2019)

I think the OP must have sorted something out and is happily traveling around as they haven’t been on for a while.
So Good luck & Be Safe


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 27, 2019)

there are many ways to plan your retirement some full sell up etc others rental when we decided to do our version of downsizing etc we went from a 5 bedroom house to a park home there are many specialist insurers for them and the one we are with also offers motorhome ins


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 5, 2021)

I wonder if @Private ever made it down the full time road?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 5, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I wonder if @Private ever made it down the full time road?



Last update was last June Marie when the OP was looking for a caravan. He/she has not been on the forum since September.


----------



## maingate (Apr 5, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Last update was last June Marie when the OP was looking for a caravan. He/she has not been on the forum since September.


Must have been something you said Rob.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 5, 2021)

maingate said:


> Must have been something you said Rob.



Jim, I only suggested the Op might quite enjoy tugging.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Private (Apr 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I wonder if @Private ever made it down the full time road?


Are there two @Private users?
This comment & the follow on ones do not seem to be referring to this @Private. I'm confused.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 6, 2021)

Private said:


> Are there two @Private users?
> This comment & the follow on ones do not seem to be referring to this @Private. I'm confused.



I'm confused now as I thought Marie was referring to the OP on this thread, but I now see that is a different username to the one she mentioned.


----------



## Private (Apr 6, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'm confused now as I thought Marie was referring to the OP on this thread, but I now see that is a different username to the one she mentioned.


Thanks, that's making more sense then. 
I was beginning to think long covid was affecting my memory more than I thought as numerous users seemed to be referring to comments I allegedly made but have no recollection of.


----------

